#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  19 - 25 октября 2016: Семидневный ретрит с доктором Аланом Уоллесом в Северном Кунсангаре

## Гелек

С 19 по 25 октября 2016 года в России по приглашению Фонда Контемплативных Исследований будет находиться его почетный президент доктор Алан Уоллес — всемирно известный переводчик, исследователь и буддийский учитель. В рамках своего визита доктор Уоллес проведет семидневный практический ретрит по классическому учению «Семи пунктов тренировки ума» и прочтет открытую лекцию в Москве.



*19 - 25 октября – Семидневный ретрит по "Семи пунктам тренировки ума"* 

«Тренировка ума по семи пунктам» – особое практическое учение тибетской традиции буддизма, восходящее к великому индийскому учителю Атише Дипанкаре и записанное в известном многим виде тибетским мастером Чекавой. Учение «Семи пунктов» посвящено преобразованию омраченных состояний ума в благотворные и включает подробные наставления по аналитическим медитациям разных видов, практикам сосредоточения и прозрения, и в особенности – развернутые учения по развитию мощной формы сострадания и по преобразованию проблем в путь.

По ходу семидневного ретрита доктор Уоллес даст полный практический комментарий на текст и его устную передачу, а также определенные объяснения относительно воззрения Дзогчен – системы «Великого Совершенства» в тибетской традиции медитативной практики. Каждая сессия ретрита включает направляемую медитацию и подробные практические объяснения того, как сущностные учения по тренировке ума могут применяться как в формальной практике медитации, так и в повседневной жизни.

ПОДРОБНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О РЕТРИТЕ И РЕГИСТРАЦИИ

*После ретрита 25 октября в Москве пройдет вечерняя открытая лекция "Что является достоверным свидетельством – и для кого".*

----------

Алик (09.08.2016), Бо Джун (17.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (09.08.2016)

----------

